# Long, long, REALLY LONG mane: what's the secret?



## banoota

Just look at the photos..











































































What's their secret????


----------



## xilikeggs0

I wish I knew.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I wish I knew too...

SO pretty! I'm sure it takes a lot of brushing and probably braiding and such to keep it off the ground.


----------



## confetti

Exrensions! Haha :]


----------



## Vidaloco

confetti said:


> Extensions! Haha :]


That what I was thinking!

I think they spend a lot of time oiling and braiding those manes. It may also be a breed thing. Some breeds are known for having long strong mane and tail hair. 
They are beautiful aren't they!


----------



## Caboose

They all appear to be Lusitanos or of Iberian breeding. (I can tell for sure on the first few because of the rider's apparel, he looks suited up for Equitacao de trabalho.)


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Caboose said:


> They all appear to be Lusitanos or of Iberian breeding. (I can tell for sure on the first few because of the rider's apparel, he looks suited up for Equitacao de trabalho.)


The first couple are Andalucians. Come to think of it, I don't really see a lot of Lusitanos with that much flourish in their hair? Maybe because they were more used for bullfighting. The bottom two look more like Peruvians to me. The middle historical photos actually look like Morgans or Saddle Horses? 

Part of it is the breed/genes...Iberian, or otherwise Spanish descent, and Baroque horses, as well as most of the "Romantic breeds" are all known for HAIR. Like the beloved Anton. Frankly, I think when it hits a certain length it looks skanky. :-|It's just TOO gosh darn long! Like those woman whose finger nails are so long they curl under? Why?? :shock:

As for upkeep and reaching that length, it's daily maintenece of a _stall kept_ horse. :? Braided and bagged everyday. Wash every 3 to 7 days, then re-braid and bag. Spray the braided mane daily with water to keep it moist and lessen any irritation and avoiding rubbing. You don't wanna brush it daily, either. I really don't think there's any other way. Personally, I couldn't keep a horse like that...I want them to be horses, yah know? Sane and happy and healthy. 

Here's a picture of my Friesian TJ with his hair at it's longest. It was long enough for me, let me tell yah! He also shares good genes with Anton as Oege was his grandfather on his mom's side! 










And for a horse with so much hair, he _hates_ having it fussed over! Such a brat! :wink:


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Well I personally think them mane and tails are ridiculous, dangerous (the ones that drag on the ground) and over the top... :lol:


----------



## cheekyhorse

I'd like to get my scissors out......


----------



## Moxie

They're pretty to look at, but as far as having a horse with that much *added* up keep, it wouldn't be for me.


----------



## Caboose

MirrorStage2009 said:


> The first couple are Andalucians. Come to think of it, I don't really see a lot of Lusitanos with that much flourish in their hair? Maybe because they were more used for bullfighting.


Darn. I was pretty close! lol. I guess I still have tons of learning to do. Guess I got too caught up in the apparel xD


Anyway, your Friesian is so cute <3


----------



## Jubilee Rose

I actually don't find these manes and tails attractive at all.  They kind of creep me out. I can't imagine them being fun for the horses either. :?


----------



## kickshaw

they look like furbies or something :lol:

braids + oil - and no combing!


----------



## minihorse927

To get that kind of mane and tail you have to keep it braided and keep it coated in moisturizer and braided all the time. Never out of braids/bags unless they are being shown. Even when these horses go to show, their tails and manes still do not get brushed. They are left braided so much they rarely tangle and just pick the dirt out and wash it. The saddlevred farm I worked for braided tails and they would pull the braid and bags off and wash the tail, as soon as it was dry, back up it went. These horses are also stall kept and spend very little time outside. I have a mini mare that *did* have a tail that drug two feet behind her on the ground. This was the only horse I ever owned that grew a tail like that no matter what I did to it. (goats ate her tail off)Everyone elses I have to coat in mtg and braid and bag to get that kind of length. If you are not showing the horse and it is not breed common, than it is a pain in the butt and try to keep the mane no longer than bottom of shoulder and the tail just off the ground, it is easier to take care of and still offers them fly protection.


----------



## banoota

I love love looooove my horses with long manes, it adds to any other baroque attributes and makes them so unique. And, ..I don't mind the additional work involved  I find grooming and caring for my horses a very pleasant time-off and an excuse to mentally switch off from the corporate world.

My andalusian has a thick mane, which is quite long, but not as long as those in the photos. I've been washing it & leaving it out to dry naturally, then braid it and bag those braids for about a week. The process of drying and braiding takes about 3-4 hours, but that's done once a week. Never took a shot at oiling though. Also, I used cowboy detangler for a while but noticed it made his mane SO DRY, so I stopped it, now I detangle his mane (if needed) strand by strand. (I told you, i don't mind the extra work lol)

What I like about mane bags is that it keeps the braids intact, and keeps wood-shreddings and sand away from it, but what I dislike about them is that the top part of the mane along the crest is not covered, and is often susceptible to breaks if he decides to scratch his neck against the wall.

I often see some dressage horses covered with a light stable blanket and a neck-cover, do you think I could use a neck-cover like that one when I keep him in the paddock or the box?


----------



## Caboose

Jubilee Rose said:


> I actually don't find these manes and tails attractive at all.  They kind of creep me out. I can't imagine them being fun for the horses either. :?


They look like the toy horse my niece has. Though, none of them are an irritating seafoam blue lol. 

I kinda want to play with those horse's manes since they're so long :lol: So much I could do!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Pleh, I agree with the above posters about them being TOO long ! 
I don't like things like that.. If a horses main is so long it would NEVER have become so long in the wild, I find them a bit creepy


----------



## Karik

I agree these are way too long! I do like the thick, longer, baroque manes though. Partially genetic and partially care/conditioner. I have Andalusians out 24/7 and they all have thick, long manes, I never braid & bag them and they look pretty good anyway (not overly long).

Banoota, I agree about Cowboy Magic - it works good at first but is VERY drying over time, because of the silicone.


----------



## Zab

I love long manes if the tails are long too  But they don't have to drag the ground wit them..
When I get Crow back, I'll try to braid his mane (the tail is already pretty neat, I cut it when it touches the floor.. but maybe braid it just to keep it untangled). I'll try to do it loose enough for him to not start to rub it, but I don't want it much more than to the shoulder..if I get it that long.


----------



## jazzyrider

my new mare has a lovely long, thick mane which hangs about an inch or so below her neck. even at that length it presents many problems like: the hair near the bottom of the mane gets stuck under the front of the rug and it rubs and breaks hairs, in summer it gets very hot under the mane, in the rain/mud/wind it gets awfully knotty, it gets caught up in the breastplate and rings, it takes extra special love and care to keep it nice...and so on...because of all these things i generally keep it either in a running braig or 9 single plaits with a conditioning spray. this protects it more and keeps the mane of her neck cooler on hot days. it also keeps it out of my way and the rugs way so less is lost. 

not all breed have the capacity to grow manes and tails that long though. fresians and andies and other such breeds have a reputation for long flowing manes. i gotta take my hat off to anyone who cares for a mane well enough and long enough for it to get so long. i do think the pics where the mane and tail are dragging on the ground is a bit over the top though. there isnt much use it being any longer than a few inches above the ground. otherwise its just going to drag and get trodden on and the wrapped up for the rest of the time. too much extra work for me. i dont know how long my mares will get before i give in and pull it lol im trying to see how long i can let it go but it gets on my nerves so much sometimes


----------



## Colorado Dobes

Those manes (and tails) look nasty to me. I'd never want anything that long on my horses.


----------



## HrsGrl323

Long manes are nice but not that long. My qh has her main as long as the bottom of her neck, an ideal length I think. I have never done anything with it either she just has a really nice mane


----------



## smrobs

My Koda's mane reaches about to the point of his shoulder and that is with no upkeep at all. It was that long when we got him and the only difference that has been is that there is about a 2 inch place right in the middle where he wore it off sticking his head out of the fence. :/ His tail is about 1 inch short of dragging the ground. I like long hair so long as it is not ridiculously long. If it is natural, then I say go with it.


----------



## Got2Gallop

Holy moly......................GORGEOUS, but I wouldn't want to have to take care of it!!!!! :-o


----------



## PoptartShop

That is beautiful, & yes, some breeds naturally have long manes.  I say they used prolly a lot of MTG & extensions! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

jazzyrider said:


> my new mare has a lovely long, thick mane which hangs about an inch or so below her neck. even at that length it presents many problems like: the hair near the bottom of the mane gets stuck under the front of the rug and it rubs and breaks hairs, in summer it gets very hot under the mane, in the rain/mud/wind it gets awfully knotty, it gets caught up in the breastplate and rings, it takes extra special love and care to keep it nice...and so on...because of all these things i generally keep it either in a running braid or 9 single plaits with a conditioning spray. this protects it more and keeps the mane of her neck cooler on hot days. it also keeps it out of my way and the rugs way so less is lost.


I love the long mane and tails. The dragging on the ground is a bit much though. 
Jazzy, Vida's mane is very thick and long too. I may be in the wrong but I cut her mane off at the withers then just band a section forward so it doesn't get caught under her saddle blanket. I also do the bridle path and after fly season I cut the forelock out of her eyes. I catch hell and friends make fun of us for cutting the forelock, but it grow really fast and will be back in her eyes by spring.


----------



## BraideeMyBaby

OK first thing there probibliy ALL stallions and they dont trim the manes


----------



## DashAwayAll

Those pics remind me of pictures you see of people with two foot long fingernails. Just too much .... it's ugly.


----------



## banoota

I probably wouldn't let my horse's mane drag on the ground, but a few inches above ground would be so magical in a very fairytale-ish way *swoon*


----------



## SallyBaby

brushing it alot would work, or spraying it with detangler/conditioner stuff? I really have no idea!


----------



## ARockNDalesRanch

The last 2 pictures are of a Rocky Mountain Horse stallion, named "Rockin Dobbin". I think he's gorgeous!! Unfortunately he doesn't pass on his long mane to his get. I own a Rocky Mountain filly who's will be 2 this spring and already her forlock in more than 1/2 way down her nose and her mane is 2 ft long. I LOVE it and think it definitely gives her the WOW factor. All of the foals from this ranch "[email protected] have manes, forlocks and tails like that. I actually came on this post to get good advice on protecting her mane to keep it growing. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE long hair on a horse!!!


----------



## kershkova

Those horses must have upkeep like oulaw but just for the manes outlaws mane is perfect and does not get fused over just lots of showsheen and conditioner its another story for his tail and body though.


----------



## Kianne

Too long for me. I like long and thick manes and tails, but not touching the ground, expecially for the mane.


----------



## Walkamile

So beautiful and romantic, but not at all practical. I work like crazy on my horses manes and tails, but alas (hand to forehead), they are appys and I'm lucky they have any hair at all ! :lol:


----------



## ElDorado

I guess a mane that long would be good if you liked brushing more than you liked riding.


----------



## morganshow11

one word::::::::: EXTENSIONS (haha hehe)


----------



## horseyloon

they never cut their hair and i dont think its good for the horse to have hair dragging on the grounfd HAHAHAHA


----------



## Entitled

The main secret to long manes and tails..... GENETICS! haha. If your horse doesn't have a good hair gene, you're never gonna get a dramatic mane.

But secondly they are kept braided and wrapped up and they never brush them. If you notice their manes are all wavy, that's because they were just taken out of their braids. I know of a few reiners that when they wrap up manes they wrap the hair around little 1 or 2 pound weights because it gently pulls at the root of the hair and kinda forces it to grow.

What we do for long manes/tails is we NEVER brush them, unless they are about to go into the show ring, then we only finger pick through them. Combs never touch their hair. They get taken down and washed before shows and in the very beginning of summer, that's it. Some of their tails will stay untouched for a couple months at a time, there's no problem with that. Some of ours that don't have good hair genes get the help of MTG about twice a month. We also put a leave in conditioner like Infusium 23 once a week and get a whole body spray of Healthy Hair Care about every day.


----------



## my2geldings

A lot of it is a breed thing. Cobalt's mane is passed his neck now and VERY thick. I will try to get some updated pictures this afternoon for you but most of it is a breed thing so regardless of how hard to you try to keep the main strong and tangle free to prevent breakage, it will always be only so long.
I'll get some new pics this afternoon


----------



## StormyBlues

*hmmmmmmmm how long would it take to pat that weave?*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

The horses have their own stylists or a very paticent owner.


----------



## BrokenSpur

I believe it has to be in there gene's.


----------



## dominoschica

Pretty, but not something I would want to deal with. I really don't see the point of keeping a mane so long, it is dragging the ground...


----------



## thunderhooves

pretty pictures! just keep trying to get it longer!


----------



## equimed

It's genetics. The spanish horses are expected to have long manes and tails, and it is considered part of their beauty.

Banoota, I must just point out that those fotos of the long haired white andalusian you took from my website Andalusians for You in Spain are copyrighted. 

I am the photographer, and there are clear copyright notices on the pages which state that the pictures may not be reproduced without permission.

I am not going to hassle over this, as I am assuming you acted in ignorance, but I do pursue any unauthorised use of the photos, especially on commercial or moneymaking sites.


----------



## Zab

It's not only genetics, it taks a good deal of care too 
*knows lots of spanish horses with normal mane since their owners doesn't care about it*


----------



## roro

I don't really like them THAT long. It just looks like cobwebs falling off the horse's butt and neck. It's mainly genetics though.


----------



## briget83

I love long manes and tails but thats just obsured. I love seeing horses with natural manes and tails but what most don't relaize it is possible doesn;t matter the breed my friend has an applossa that has a better mane and tail thatn most I have ever seen. the thign most don't relzie its starts with nutrion. flaxseed biton are excellent for hair growth. MTG works great to i use it weekly on my babies but i would never want them this long. its dangerous and alot of work. happy trails everyone


----------



## cheply

I love a long thick mane. I know an andalusian stallion who's mane is a quite a few inches past his neck... and his forelock reaches to his nose. I think hes very beautiful  I like them long.. but not to the floor.


.... hey the stuff that makes horse's hair grow.. does any of that stuff work on humans? tehe.. my hair is a bit thin. *blushes*


----------



## Zab

It mainly protects the hair from being rubbed or worn, more than making it grow  I havn't tried it but I imagine your hair would seem rather greesy after uing it..

I can reccomend trying ''green soap'' or what it's called in english for your hair tho. Feels funny untill it's dry but leaves a protective, invisible layer around the hairs, and is really good for skin and so too. (doctors have recommended it on small injuries and the like on both horses and people)
It's usually sold as a washing thing for floors and such in the store..bt wth.. x) Natural ad gentle, made of pine trees or so.


----------



## HayleyDale

i tried getting my geldinging mane long like that but i ended up chopping it off as its horribe to maintain lol


----------

